
Steve Jobs compare iBook and Dell laptop - znpy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01GwroXbvzc
======
cinbun8
I was expecting a deluge of applause when he said `This is the iBook`. Kinda
like -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4Pc1eQtWmQ&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4Pc1eQtWmQ&feature=youtu.be&t=557)

------
znpy
The interesting thing about this video is that Steve Jobs was bragging about
the fact that Apple managed to make a smaller laptop, with longer battery
life, while making a lot of things (56k modem, ethernet, vga, 2 usb ports,
firewire) built-in.

Which is basically the opposite of what Apple does today.

